# Exterior lights on hardi



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

How do I go about putting my outside lights and receptacles on the exterior of my home. All that is there now is Romeo sticking out of Hardiplank lap siding. Do I cut big circle hole and put a box in or mount a weather proof box right to the siding?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Too little information.

Not known is what box you're going to install, and how it will be solidly mounted. In addition, will the base of the light lay flat against the siding, or will it extend to one or more overlaps?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

http://www.sturdibuild.com/


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm open for suggestions as the light have not been purchased yet. Box wise, well I was thinking a re- model type if I need to put it in wall?


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I would cut out the siding with a multi tool and put a PVC 3/4" thick block in with a pancake box on top or cut in an old work box in the block. Put the block in to meet the upper panel of siding and you wont need to head flash it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

adams said:


> I'm open for suggestions as the light have not been purchased yet. ......


Impossible to answer the question then.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks so much shell. Question for Sparky. What is normal in new construction? To have a box in the recessed in siding or just a wire sticking out of wall? Whenever you roughly in?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I personally would go with the head flashing with end dams but thats just me


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

adams said:


> Thanks so much shell. Question for Sparky. What is normal in new construction? To have a box in the recessed in siding or just a wire sticking out of wall? Whenever you roughly in?


My SOP is to know what lights are being installed when I'm roughing in. That way, I know what to wire for.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

reasonable..


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

I figured the lights aren't picked out until later a lot of the times. Anyway, so I guess there's not a standard way of doing it. Whelp, I guess I'll go get the fixtures then get back with you. Thanks for the help!


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Depending on lap and whatnot....


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Shellbuilder said:


> I would cut out the siding with a multi tool and put a PVC 3/4" thick block in with a pancake box on top or cut in an old work box in the block. Put the block in to meet the upper panel of siding and you wont need to head flash it.


X2 but i would cut out the PVC block to size 1st and then cut out for the pancake box. From there you can center the PVC block to the wire, mark it out on the siding and cut out with a multi-purpose tool for a tight fit. You want the pancake box flush or even recessed a bit for the light bracket and a little more room to work with the wire.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

This would be the easiest.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

At this point I would scribe a base out of pvc material first, wood second. Caulk. Mount to wall. Install light.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

realelectrician said:


> This would be the easiest.



How so?



adams said:


>



The wire is in the _middle_ of a course.... this requires it to be at the _overlap_.


----------

